# pole pruner head



## kf_tree (Dec 6, 2005)

what is the prefered brand of pole clip heard. the marvin and jameson, look identical just with different names and the marvin is alot cheaper?


----------



## treeman82 (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm pretty sure that I use the Corona head, and its pretty darn nice.


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Dec 6, 2005)

Marvin is THE pruner head to get. The original! 

The one that I have is over 15 years old. I've had to replace the spring a couple of times. The blade got a bad nick in it so I got a new one. Keep it sharp and lubed and you'll get plenty of years of use.


----------



## jimmyq (Dec 6, 2005)

just got my marvin this year (stihl badging on it tho) and its a good tool.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Dec 6, 2005)

Over here JIMMY park prunners,wolf ,oregon and sandvick/bahco are the prefered lpper head ,I personaly use park prunner and wolf brands .. there all available here www.stantonhope.co.uk


----------



## treeseer (Dec 6, 2005)

Florian has a ratchet head, makes big cuts clean and easy on the joints.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Dec 6, 2005)

I personaly very rarely use a pole prunner or lopper of any type as they usualy leave a 'crushed ' type of cut/wound ,I much preffer to get on a step ladder etc etc and use the old folding silkey saw..


----------



## JimL (Dec 6, 2005)

Marvin heads here,


----------



## pbtree (Dec 13, 2005)

Marvin rocks - they are the only pruner heads I have been using. I have one that is pushing 12 years now...


----------



## 046 (Dec 13, 2005)

gotta a Marvin and Corona head, both work well!


----------



## treeseer (Dec 13, 2005)

ROLLACOSTA said:


> I personaly very rarely use a pole prunner or lopper of any type as they usualy leave a 'crushed ' type of cut/wound ,I much preffer to get on a step ladder etc etc and use the old folding silkey saw..


Rolla I don't understand; how can you make the cuts that are20' up? What about the ones that are too small to do by handsaw?

Marvin and Corona both are scissors-type cutters so tissue is not cushed. I use a Florian anvil-type head which potentially can crush tissue but I've never seen poor closure as a result. You may want to try a pole pruner; it allows you to make precise cuts efficiently in parts of the tree where ladder and climber cannot reach very well.


----------



## Tree Machine (Dec 13, 2005)

The pole pruner is one of my most used tools. Rarely go up in a tree without it.

For tip pruning, I don't know if you can count on a Silky all the time. That would be a lot of time climbing to the outer reaches where the diameters get below that of your wrist.

I personally prefer the Corona 1600 Bull lopper. This cuts pretty much anything less than 2" (5 cm) in diamater. The lopper has a 2:1 pulley system built in for mechanical advantage. This, you can override if you have a bunch of really small that would be quicker to do with a 1:1 system.

You can amp up the performance of any pruner head by exchanging the pull rope with a web strap. The improvement is remarkable.


----------



## Stumper (Dec 13, 2005)

The Marvin P4 is a good head-I've had mine a LONG time but I usually use the Corona 1600 "bull lopper". Guy is correct- A good pole pruner allows you to do things that really can't be accessed by ladder or climbing. Good pole pruner work can make a dramatic difference in tip weight and symmetrical appearance but usually involves doing the pruning that makes worlds of practical difference for the tree without looking like a maniac with a chainsaw passed by.


----------



## Koa Man (Dec 13, 2005)

*Corona 1600*

The trouble I had with the Corona 1600 is the arm is so long it often hits other branches when you are trying to make a cut. I like the Friskars slide handle pruners. They can cut up to about an inch, but are fast and no moving arm or pull rope to get in the way. Everything is enclosed.


----------



## Tree Frog (Dec 14, 2005)

Koa Man said:


> I like the Friskars slide handle pruners. They can cut up to about an inch, but are fast and no moving arm or pull rope to get in the way. Everything is enclosed.




Is that the consumer product sold at Costco?


----------



## Koa Man (Dec 14, 2005)

Tree Frog said:


> Is that the consumer product sold at Costco?



Yes it is. Also have seen them at Home Depot and Ace Hardware. Not a true commercial grade product, but it works very well for me.


----------



## Tree Machine (Dec 14, 2005)

Lifetime guarantee on the bull lopper head.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Dec 18, 2005)

I see sandvic/bahco make a new very light aluminium telescopic pole 25' working height ,you can get sandvick lopper heads and saws to fit as well.I might invest in a set after christmas..


----------



## a_lopa (Dec 20, 2005)

jamison /ARS


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Dec 21, 2005)

I think I have a Marvin, but I also noticed that whatever one it is, doesn't have much of an opening for a limb - maybe a 1 & 1/4" at most.

For a pro tool, I'd like to at least get a 2" cut.

Mine cuts clean, but my usual use is to lighten limbs that I plan to remove to get weight and bulk off. So it could crush while cutting and it would not matter.

My lopper style head comes out only about once per month.


----------



## Redbull (Dec 21, 2005)

Tree Machine said:


> Lifetime guarantee on the bull lopper head.



Hey Tree Machine, that's a pretty sweet splice from your rope to webbing. Did you use Photoshops splicing instructions?


----------



## oldbluebird (Mar 23, 2020)

Koa Man said:


> *Corona 1600*
> 
> The trouble I had with the Corona 1600 is the arm is so long it often hits other branches when you are trying to make a cut. I like the Friskars slide handle pruners. They can cut up to about an inch, but are fast and no moving arm or pull rope to get in the way. Everything is enclosed.


Friskars makes good tools. I like their splitting axe with the wedge design. I had one of their pruners and left it outside and when I found it, the squirrels had chewed off some of the plastic cover on the handles.
My Corona 1600 must be 40 years old. I think it is now called the 6881 model.


----------



## rarefish383 (Mar 25, 2020)

I might have the record here for still in use Marvins. I have 3 clipper heads left from my Dad's business, he would have bought in the early 70's. Back then we still used wood, I think they were Fir, pole handles. About 15 years ago I was using a pole saw up in a tree. After making the cut, I let the pole slide through my hands to clip it on my belt, and ran a splinter all the way through my hand. It went through the pad between your thumb and forefinger. After that I bought a set of Marvin fiberglass handles. Still use one clipper head. Any one in MD that wants the other two, I'd trade them for a six pack of Loose Cannon IPA. I might still have one of their "Bull Clips". I didn't know they had a life time guarantee. Mine has a crack in the hook. If I can find it, you can have it too.


----------



## hitoppa (Mar 25, 2020)

Like everyone else I use a Marvin head but I also have a non mechanical advantage pruner head. Great for small fast cuts and very light on a seasoned wood pole. It is just a straight pull clip. They are red cast iron with just one spring for return of cutter. https://www.digikey.com/product-det...WhZGHZLPala9Zu3VXu_KUW0eAvApmm3hoCDCMQAvD_BwE


----------



## rarefish383 (Mar 26, 2020)

I switched over to fiberglass about 15 years ago when I was dead wooding a big Oak. I let my wood pole slide through my hand and ran a splinter all the way through my hand, Went through the meaty part between thumb and forefinger.


----------



## rarefish383 (Mar 26, 2020)

Yes, it hurt.


----------

